# adding a juice groove to a cutting board



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm considering adding a juice groove to a new end grain cutting board and would appreciate comments on the following:

1) The board is a checkerboard design with maple, cherry, walnut and oak pieces each with a surface area of about 1" x 2". Should I be concerned about blow out as the bit passes across these pieces?

2) Is there a recommended bit and depth?

3) The overall dimensions are 14 x16". On that basis how far in from the edges would you place the groove? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> I'm considering adding a juice groove to a new end grain cutting board and would appreciate comments on the following:
> 
> 1) The board is a checkerboard design with maple, cherry, walnut and oak pieces each with a surface area of about 1" x 2". Should I be concerned about blow out as the bit passes across these pieces?
> 
> ...


1... no...
2... ½~¾''...
3.. bowl or ball bit..


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Stick486

Thanks Stick. Very helpful as always. 

Hope the snows come o you soon. 2' on Mt hood and it looks GREAT.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> @Stick486
> 
> Thanks Stick. Very helpful as always.
> 
> Hope the snows come o you soon. 2' on Mt hood and it looks GREAT.


yur welcome..
snows showed up at the end of July...


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> 1... no...
> 2... ½~¾''...
> 3.. bowl or ball bit..


What he said. 

I would do a 1/2" ball nose, 3/4" from the edge. Note you're losing 2-1/2" of work space in each direction with this process.

Relieve the edges of the groove with your sander, and you're done!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@rrrun

Appreciate the added suggestion. 

Based on the layout of the board and approx. 1' x 2" dimension of each piece that grove should work very well. I'll post the finished photos later.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

This HDPE cutting board is 12" x 16" and I used a 3/4" ball nose bit cutting at 1/4" depth.


----------

